# What is this duck?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Who can tell me what this duck is. Mallard crossed with??
[siteimg]3353[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3352[/siteimg]


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Crossed with a white farm duck, we had a couple that looked similar when they'd crossed with our pen raised mallards


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I would agree, it appears that duck is a domestic cross.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Its the white that gives it away...it was a half farm duck.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Mother goose. :lol:

Just curious, is this the duck you are talking about it crossing with?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

It is definitely a mallard and farm goose mix. An afflac duck and a mallard


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey! His name was Aflac, how'd you know? My cousins are not very original.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Mother goose. :lol:
> 
> Just curious, is this the duck you are talking about it crossing with?
> 
> Ya that would be the type of duck it is crossed with (not a farm goose but a farm duck). They tend to bread for some reason. I know of a place here in ND that a group put in a wetlands on their farm and a buch of guys came along and did not see the sighns, they were good eating I was told. :lol:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

just wondering how you got so close to those ducks to take the picture.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

A kid and some bread!!


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

I have seen some ducks like this. They are crossed with farm ducks. My grand parents raised mallards, and got tangled with farm ducks and came out like that.


----------

